# Bash vulnerability - server reboot required [SOLVED]

## BlinkEye

Is there a safe way to restart all Bash instances without rebooting the server?

----------

## UberLord

Bash itself isn't a service, it's a shell.

pkill -9 bash

should do the trick.

The caveat is that anyone using it will be terminated abruptly, including you running that command, but in this case that's a good thing.

----------

## Carnildo

If you're worried about the "shellshock" vulnerability, you don't need to restart Bash, you just need to update it.  The vulnerability is only triggered when Bash is started, so once the vulnerable version is replaced, all attempts to trigger it will use a version that isn't affected.

----------

## BlinkEye

I see, thanks.

----------

